# So who got the new J.R Cigars catalog?



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I know i know what is this doing in the Habano's forum? Read on my brothers this is the best yet. So i got the catalog a couple of days back it came in a plastic bag. A small sale catalog and a large Alternatives catalog. It puts their brand against the best Cubans, the first 25 pages or so are devoted to it. Now mind you the last time i bought something from J.R was years ago and it wasn't cigars. Why they still send their catalog is beyond me. It is filled with misinformation pictures of the new release Be-Hike stating the price as $400 a stick and saying trust them they are going to send you their $4.00 stick and its better. They make up sizes like the have a Cohiba Tainos Cuban cigar they are comparing their $2.00 cigar to. They compare their cigars at $40 a bundle to every Edition Limatada that was ever made. Its really quite entertaining especially when your sitting on the crapper. Cigars that are almost impossible to get Cohiba Sublimes Hoyo Pyramids from 03 Cohiba Double Coronas from 03 etc etc etc. They really play on the ignorance of many Americans with this catalog. As many have no idea what a Cuban is like, they will inadvertently get sucked into the exhaust fumes. Take a sip of the J.R kool-aid and slip ever quietly into the abyss. I wasn't to crazy about J.R before but this newest endeavor of theirs assures i will never purchase anything from them again.

:lever::brushteeth:opcorn:


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

I saw this, too, and was as amused as you were. I don't have a lot of experience with Cubans, but I've smoked enough to know that JR's "alternatives" aren't even close. Everything about this company, from their glossy ads to their crappy customer service to their claims that their house smokes are alternatives to some of the world's greatest smokes, makes me think they pander to the novice or new smoker. They've got to know that anyone with a reasonable amount of experience will see through this crap. They just don't care; there's always a new guy out there to take advantage of. That's who they've decided to make their living off of. Oh well...it's an old strategy. Remember P.T. Barnum..."There's a sucker born every minute," right?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

A duplicate thread? You out did yourself Tony! LMAO. Ok, I've read further & I get it now.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Marketing...


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

J.R.'s are _alternatives_ to authentic Cubans...just like Rosie O'donnell is an _alternative_ to Jenn Sterger.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> J.R.'s are _alternatives_ to authentic Cubans...just like Rosie O'donnell is an _alternative_ to Jenn Sterger.


ROTFLMAO........ uuu


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They really play on the ignorance of many Americans with this catalog. As many have no idea what a Cuban is like, they will inadvertently get sucked into the exhaust fumes.
> 
> :lever::brushteeth:opcorn:


If you ask me, candidly, the entire NC industry plays on the ignorance of their American consumers.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

The thing that constantly amazes me is that the manufacturers seem pathologically incapable of letting their products stand on their own merits...it's ALWAYS "Cuban seed this", or "Havana that", I actually prefer certain NC's to Cubans and I kind of feel shat upon every time I read an NC advertising spiel overtly pretending to be Habanos.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its really quite entertaining especially when your sitting on the crapper.


You should have wiped your ass with it. :smoke:


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Lew is full of s..t!


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Was a loyal JR customer for more than 30 years. 
When the new catalogs arrived today, they went right in the recycle bin. JR customer service is wretched -- never buying another cigar from those pigs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> A duplicate thread? You out did yourself Tony! LMAO. Ok, I've read further & I get it now.


Actually this was the original post, but then i thought there are those that don't have access to the Habanos forum. So i posted it in the Non Cuban area of the forum for all to see.I wanted them to know if they bought a J.R alternative that they where not getting anything near a Cuban. I think it is a shame to play on the whole embargo thing like that. To offer people dog rockets and claim they are better than Cubans. I mean marketing is about stretching the truth because most products are indeed a matter of preference. But this is just out and out

:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I am going to pretend that I am a Canadian Cigar Reviewer and request one of their cigars to compare with genuine Cuban Cohiba. I wonder what will they say. 

This kind of marketing angers me as the most consumers cannot compare their garbage to the genuine stuff. This is just wrong and I hope that JR Cigar will get sued by Cohiba.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> The thing that constantly amazes me is that the manufacturers seem pathologically incapable of letting their products stand on their own merits...it's ALWAYS "Cuban seed this", or "Havana that", I actually prefer certain NC's to Cubans and I kind of feel shat upon every time I read an NC advertising spiel overtly pretending to be Habanos.


The thing is, you have people who have never even smoked a real cigar acting snobby about Cubans. Cuban cigars have a mystique that all other manufacturers want to imitate for precisely that reason. Also, many NC manufacturers actually do have roots in the Cuban cigar industry so not all of them are just trying to glom on to the Cuban hype. Don Pepin Garcia, for example, was born in and worked in Cuba.

Personally, though, I agree with you. When I see the word "Cubanesque" it really doesn't mean anything to me because I see it so often. They really should be able to stand on their own merits and many of them can. Unfortunately, people want "Cubans" because they are so commonly referred to as the best. It's really not a matter of playing on peoples' ignorance so much as it is giving them what they want.

Now, as for what J.R. is doing, well, I don't really see the big deal. It's just a marketing gimmick like any other. Sure, they're full of it, but it's up to the consumer to see through the bull.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cubans are referred to as the best because they earned that title IMHO. Not like there non Cuban counterparts that ride on the back of the Cuban Mystique. Its more than just appealing to what people want. I have traveled extensively in my life time mostly through out Europe. Anywhere Cuban Cigars are offered next to non Cubans. Cubans are hands down the cigars of choice. The fact that the non Cuban manufactures go out of their way to mention their affiliations to Cuban seed tobacco or Cuban heritage or i am from Cuba Etc Etc ETC only serves to fortify that point. If they can as you say stand on their own then why don't they do it?
" Reinventing the cigar is like reinventing the wheel Cubans are the wheel"
As far as J.R's questionable advertising practices well that's just dis honest.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

You know I really love this Cuban like stuff. It reminds me how lucky we are to smoke the real thing. But then again I've been reading threads in the general forum only to discover that I'm a snob because I really do think that the better Cubans have no peers. So be it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> You know I really love this Cuban like stuff. It reminds me how lucky we are to smoke the real thing. But then again I've been reading threads in the general forum only to discover that I'm a snob because I really do think that the better Cubans have no peers. So be it.


There has been more of that as of late.....
I remember when I first got on this board.....I got tons of help
with my carribian selections and saw little differance between the 
CC brothers and NC brothers......I guess now, I too am a snob..
At least I am in good company.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> You know I really love this Cuban like stuff. It reminds me how lucky we are to smoke the real thing. But then again I've been reading threads in the general forum only to discover that I'm a snob because I really do think that the better Cubans have no peers. So be it.


Oh Bob i have been called a snob so many times, I consider it a compliment. If what my opinion as to what the best cigars are in the world are makes me a snob."So BE IT"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> There has been more of that as of late.....
> I remember when I first got on this board.....I got tons of help
> with my carribian selections and saw little differance between the
> CC brothers and NC brothers......I guess now, I too am a snob..
> At least I am in good company.......


DITTO!


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Those who would call us snobs just haven't gravitated to Habanos yet. All the Habanos fans hang out in here and you'll notice a distinct lack of "snobbery" accusations...mostly because there's no need to preach to the choir about the glory of Cubans.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cubans are referred to as the best because they earned that title IMHO. Not like there non Cuban counterparts that ride on the back of the Cuban Mystique. Its more than just appealing to what people want. I have traveled extensively in my life time mostly through out Europe. Anywhere Cuban Cigars are offered next to non Cubans. Cubans are hands down the cigars of choice. The fact that the non Cuban manufactures go out of their way to mention their affiliations to Cuban seed tobacco or Cuban heritage or i am from Cuba Etc Etc ETC only serves to fortify that point. If they can as you say stand on their own then why don't they do it?
> " Reinventing the cigar is like reinventing the wheel Cubans are the wheel"
> As far as J.R's questionable advertising practices well that's just dis honest.


Didn't mean to imply that Cubans hadn't earned the praise they get. All I was saying is that the reason so many non-Cuban cigar manufacturers try to connect themselves with the Cuban cigar industry is because they are so highly regarded. Not just by aficionados but by people who don't even smoke cigars. People who couldn't even name a specific Cuban marca will make remarks about the low quality of an NC vs it's Cuban counterpart. For example, I told a friend of mine who smokes cigarettes that I was going to send him some cigars. Immediately, he asked me if they would be Cuban and was disappointed when I told him no. This is a guy who has never had a premium handmade cigar from any country. He wouldn't know the difference unless he was told, but still "knows" he's not getting the best because they aren't Cuban.

Also, I wasn't calling anyone here a snob. I was only referring to people who have no knowledge of cigars beyond Cubans being the best.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dan-Hur said:


> Didn't mean to imply that Cubans hadn't earned the praise they get. All I was saying is that the reason so many non-Cuban cigar manufacturers try to connect themselves with the Cuban cigar industry is because they are so highly regarded. Not just by aficionados but by people who don't even smoke cigars. People who couldn't even name a specific Cuban marca will make remarks about the low quality of an NC vs it's Cuban counterpart. For example, I told a friend of mine who smokes cigarettes that I was going to send him some cigars. Immediately, he asked me if they would be Cuban and was disappointed when I told him no. This is a guy who has never had a premium handmade cigar from any country. He wouldn't know the difference unless he was told, but still "knows" he's not getting the best because they aren't Cuban.
> 
> Also, I wasn't calling anyone here a snob. I was only referring to people who have no knowledge of cigars beyond Cubans being the best.


I think you misunderstood i will try again. 
I don't know why they link themselves to Cuban's at all. Even though we know Cubans are the best case in point. I own a Corvette never heard anyone link it to a Ferrari or Lamborghini or vica versa. In fact i can not think of any product that relies so strongly on another"s merit to promote itself! Its really sad and comical at the same time. As far as you calling anyone a snob the thought never entered my mind. We at Puff are not like others at different forums. We do not treat each other in that way.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think you misunderstood i will try again.
> I don't know why they link themselves to Cuban's at all. Even though we know Cubans are the best case in point. *I own a Corvette never heard anyone link it to a Ferrari or Lamborghini or vica versa. In fact i can not think of any product that relies so strongly on another"s merit to promote itself! Its really sad and comical at the same time*. As far as you calling anyone a snob the thought never entered my mind. We at Puff are not like others at different forums. We do not treat each other in that way.


Exactly the point that I was trying to make, it's all about individual taste to me, if I like it, I don't care where the tobacco is from, and no amount of pretending to be this or that is going to change my mind. It would be incredibly refreshing to, just one time, have someone come out with a Nicaraguan puro for example, and advertise it simply as being rolled from the finest Nicaraguan tobacco. I'd love to see that!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Exactly the point that I was trying to make, it's all about individual taste to me, if I like it, I don't care where the tobacco is from, and no amount of pretending to be this or that is going to change my mind. It would be incredibly refreshing to, just one time, have someone come out with a Nicaraguan puro for example, and advertise it simply as being rolled from the finest Nicaraguan tobacco. I'd love to see that!


Amen my brother Amen!:bounce:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

As far as the snob thing goes, I just sit back and wait. Half of the guys who are so vocal about never having and never wanting to smoke cubans end up here asking advice. I can name two members who have been down right rude about it and guess who doesnt get any help when the time comes?:rofl::hippie:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> As far as the snob thing goes, I just sit back and wait. Half of the guys who are so vocal about never having and never wanting to smoke cubans end up here asking advice. I can name two members who have been down right rude about it and guess who doesnt get any help when the time comes?:rofl::hippie:


And I thought I was the only one paying attention :bounce:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> And I thought I was the only one paying attention :bounce:


LOL. Nah, I see all Al, just have to remember it when the time comes to react. :hmm:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> As far as the snob thing goes, I just sit back and wait. Half of the guys who are so vocal about never having and never wanting to smoke cubans end up here asking advice. I can name two members who have been down right rude about it and guess who doesnt get any help when the time comes?:rofl::hippie:


No wait the best are the ones that are here 3 months know nothing when they get in. Ask you for vendors by P.M you help them. A month later they know more than you in their eyes. Never a thank you never a bump man what's wrong with people?:hmm::der::rofl:


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

LOL Goodone! And-------> JR's "alternatives" aren't even close. I agree.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> And I thought I was the only one paying attention :bounce:


Haha, I know that I have noticed this as well.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think you misunderstood i will try again.
> I don't know why they link themselves to Cuban's at all. Even though we know Cubans are the best case in point. I own a Corvette never heard anyone link it to a Ferrari or Lamborghini or vica versa. In fact i can not think of any product that relies so strongly on another"s merit to promote itself! Its really sad and comical at the same time. As far as you calling anyone a snob the thought never entered my mind. We at Puff are not like others at different forums. We do not treat each other in that way.


Like I said, people want Cuban cigars because they are so highly regarded. Non-Cuban cigars are marketed mostly to Americans who can't legally get Cubans. Personally, I wish they wouldn't bother. I exclusively smoke NCs(mostly out of necessity) and it isn't because they're "Cubanesque" it's because I enjoy the flavor.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No wait the best are the ones that are here 3 months know nothing when they get in. Ask you for vendors by P.M you help them. A month later they know more than you in their eyes. Never a thank you never a bump man what's wrong with people?:hmm::der::rofl:


Yeah I hear ya Tony.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No wait the best are the ones that are here 3 months know nothing when they get in. Ask you for vendors by P.M you help them. A month later they know more than you in their eyes. Never a thank you never a bump man what's wrong with people?:hmm::der::rofl:


My favorites are the ones that say that Cuban cigars are complete shit, and they would never smoke one, or that they won't smoke them because of Castro. Then, when you look at their wish lists they say "CCs."


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> My favorites are the ones that say that Cuban cigars are complete shit, and they would never smoke one, or that they won't smoke them because of Castro. Then, when you look at their wish lists they say "CCs."


Here's a better one Guy P.M's me for a vendor i give him my top one. P.m's me couple of weeks later say's his friend says that the cigars he ordered are seconds. I explain to him there are no Cuban seconds only machine made hand finished. Also that without pictures or being able to touch feel or smell one i really don;t know what he is complaining about. As he wouldn't tell me so he said it was his friend complaining not him that he wanted his first C.C experience to be a good one. And he was disappointed to which i responded all my vendors give money back guarantees or tell me what you got and if its something i like i will well you got the idea as i don't wish to violate the rules of the forum. He P.M's me back to say he had not bought them yet. So i respond i really don't understand why you are complaining about something you have not bought yet. If your friend knows so much then use his vendor.
You ready for this to which he replies you don't have to get nasty about it.
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

this made me laugh! i saw this thread and rummaged around for the JR cigar catalogue i received to see for myself. I keep them only to rip out and scrunch up to use as packaging when i mail out the real thing! LOL


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn.. I just got all 3 sizes of the Behikes Alts.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah me Too with all this talk of seizures i pooped my pants and decided to quit Cubans!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah me Too with all this talk of seizures i pooped my pants and decided to quit Cubans!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


 I wouldn't know what you are talking about


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I wouldn't know what you are talking about


You mean pooping your pants or Cubans?
ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You mean pooping your pants or Cubans?
> ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


I know all too well about the Shart!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

This guy is just as funny alternative Opus-X

Opus X Perfecxion A Alternatives - 5 Pack by The Cigar Hut at The
:yell::yell::yell::roll::roll::roll::drama:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow!!!! the world is coming to an end


----------

